# Took some forum advice and went last night!



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Well there was talk of doing a midnight run. We did it, 45 min and we had a 12lb snapper and our limit, plus a AJ to boot. Home by 5am! Will post picks after a nap.



O did I mention it was cold as crap?


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Sweet! I'm patiently waiting on the pics!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm calling BS on the snapper til I see some pics. You can't fool the experienced fishermen on this forum, they all know there are NO snapper. Lets see some pics to prove it... oke


----------



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

I've almost forgot what a Red Snapper looks like...looking forward to the :takephotos of the beast.

Finfinder44

<{{{{{>{


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Way to go! You have a lot more ambition than I do. That is a fine snapper. Kind of neat catching a keeper amberjack too. Great report.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are the pics, sorry for the short report, but I am beat. 














Snapper went a little over 12 the AJ went just under 12lbs. 
















Not the best pics, but at least we caught some fish!


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Good report. Next take more people.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine lookin ARS man. How was the water out there last night and by any chance wanna part with the thoat on that Bad Boy? Good season opener.:takephoto


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Good looking fish man!! Props!!

Bob


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

The water, lets say it was not pretty by any means. I only had two because I could only find one other crazy person. The 45 mins out there was more than enough time on the water that night. The only other boat we saw was a shrimper in the bay. Thanks guys.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Very well, I retract my earlier mention of BS, nice fish you got there.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE!!!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess :clap


----------

